# My son



## runnah (Oct 30, 2013)

Running around the yard picking up flowers. This was the one out of 50 that had him looking at the camera and standing still long enough.




FAB_1786 by runnah555, on Flickr


----------



## oldhippy (Oct 30, 2013)

Good looking boy, nice shot, great background. Ed


----------



## kathyt (Oct 30, 2013)

Really nice shot runnah. Glad to see your family is supporting the Bears. 
P.S. In Illinois we don't call those flowers though.


----------



## runnah (Oct 30, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> Really nice shot runnah. Glad to see your family is supporting the Bears.
> P.S. In Illinois we don't call those flowers though.



Oh cause of the colors? lol. He loves the patriots already, calls it "feetball".


----------



## sashbar (Oct 30, 2013)

runnah said:


> This was the one out of 50 that had him looking at the camera and standing still long enough.



I know the feeling.  Sorry for stealing your trousers.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Oct 30, 2013)

Aw what a cutiepie! Nice shot


----------



## DarkShadow (Oct 30, 2013)

Handsome young man. Nice shot


----------



## amolitor (Oct 30, 2013)

In a few years, he will kill you for your crown.


----------



## terri (Oct 30, 2013)

amolitor said:


> In a few years, he will kill you for your crown.



And wreck the car.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 30, 2013)

Cute kid, runnah! Some kids around here call those dandelions "wishers".


----------



## Ron Evers (Oct 30, 2013)

Your wife must be very attractive.


----------



## runnah (Oct 30, 2013)

Ron Evers said:


> Your wife must be very attractive.




Thats where he gets the blue eyes and blonde hair from.

As far as wrecking cars, well I wrecked 3 so I figure he is due to wreck at least 5.


----------



## paigew (Oct 30, 2013)

Ahhh "blow flowers" at my house  What a cutie


----------



## mishele (Oct 30, 2013)

What a cutie!! :mrgreen: The ladies better look out!!


----------



## runnah (Oct 30, 2013)

mishele said:


> What a cutie!! :mrgreen: The ladies better look out!!



He already has two "girlfriends" at daycare.


----------



## kathyt (Oct 30, 2013)

runnah said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > What a cutie!! :mrgreen: The ladies better look out!!
> ...


Like father like son. A big ole' ladies man!


----------



## pixmedic (Oct 30, 2013)

Have you considered changing this picture to B&W?


----------



## raventepes (Oct 31, 2013)

runnah said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > What a cutie!! :mrgreen: The ladies better look out!!
> ...



Good luck! 

No, seriously, I mean that. My own son has me worried...same blue eyes as your boy does and has a "Devil May Care" grin. He flirts as much as I used to when I was single...which is a LOT!!!


----------

